# What the diameter of RENA XP3 (in mm)?



## EQUINOX (Nov 21, 2008)

hey,
I'd like to know what are that diameters of the tubing of the Rena XP2 and XP3 respectively in Millimeters.
I read around and found that it's 5/8" but I could not find an appropriate size fitting for this in mm.

Since 5/8" is around 15.85 mm i guess 16mm is in order but I'm not certain which on

So, I am hoping it's either

12/16 mm
16/22 mm

I intend on buying inline products, mountable over the tubing such as a CO2 atomizer.
If anyone has one of these (ebay atomizer 12/16) on a RENA XP3, I'd be happy to know which size they bought.

Thanks.


----------



## Cbwmn (Nov 30, 2007)

Yes, it’s 5/8”. I don’t know in mm. There are metric conversions online.
But all fittings required are supplied with the Filstaar XP series. If you bought a used XP that doesn’t have the fittings, you can look here:
www.planetrena.com.

Or here:
http://rena-aquatics-outlet.planetrena.com/050-Filstar-XP-Parts-All.html

Also:
http://www.rena.net/help-desk/rena-helpdesk.aspx

Good luck
Charles


----------



## Cbwmn (Nov 30, 2007)

I just re-read your post and I had missed the part about the inline atomizer.
I diffuse my pressurized CO2 through the intake of my XP2 canister. I drilled a hole just smaller than the tubing and inserted the end into it. I heated hard tubing and bent it to shape, and then hold it in place with small tyraps. The only trouble is that I cannot adjust the BPS too high or the gas builds up in the canister and "burps" through the spraybar. But when the needle valve is adjusted correctly, the pH drops to 6.4 and I don't see any bubbles come out of the spraybar.
Charles


----------



## crossbow (Nov 29, 2009)

16/22 mm sets fit 5/8 according to dr foster's intake adapters.
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=9606


----------



## squidly (Feb 8, 2010)

According to a link on Linen's and Things (which I can't post due to PT restrictions), it would seem the Rena XP3 hose is actually 16mm ID x 21mm OD. The standard measurements are approximate only and are stated as 3/4" OD x 5/8" ID.


“These two tubes are the original tubing that came with your filter in the same length (5 feet each). The inner diameter is 16mm and the outer is 21mm. This is approximately 5/8" inner diameter by 3/4" outer diameter.”

I tried the smaller 12/16mm unit and found that it is suited for a <1/2"OD x 3/8" ID hose. My standard 1/2" hose was too wide to fit under the supplied compression rings so I ended up sacrificing my Vortex hose which fit (barely). One could use hose clamps, but being that the atomizer is completely plastic, there is a danger of breakage and or leaking without being able to use the compression fittings. (it could be that the smaller unit is designed to work with Eheim tubing)

It would seem then that the XP3 hose would fit perfectly on the larger Up Atomizer 16/22mm and have ordered a replacement for the smaller one I purchased which ended up being defective. Another user informed me that due to the backpressure of the membrane, that you have to turn up your regulator to 30PSI. Also note that these units are expected to last about a year according to the vendor.

--gf


----------



## FSM (Jan 13, 2009)

I think 16/22 mm means the internal diameter is 16 mm and the outer diameter is 22. 

That would be what you need to replace 5/8" ID tubing.


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

EQUINOX said:


> hey,
> I'd like to know what are that diameters of the tubing of the Rena XP2 and XP3 respectively in Millimeters.
> I read around and found that it's 5/8" but I could not find an appropriate size fitting for this in mm.
> 
> ...


I have one of those for a Rena XP. You'd need the 16/22 flavor. BTW I have a brand new one it its box for sale. $20 shipped.


----------



## EQUINOX (Nov 21, 2008)

Wasserpest said:


> I have one of those for a Rena XP. You'd need the 16/22 flavor. BTW I have a brand new one it its box for sale. $20 shipped.


Did you find it to slow down your flow rate on a substantial level?
P.S. Thanks. But check my Info


----------



## Firestarter (Dec 28, 2009)

There is a thread about that thing you are calling an atomizer. I have read that there are a decent amount of failures.


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

EQUINOX said:


> Did you find it to slow down your flow rate on a substantial level?
> P.S. Thanks. But check my Info


It doesn't slow down the flow rate. However, the original one I had started to leak, so I got the replacement, but don't really want to use it, at least inline. When it didn't leak, it worked great... really good CO2 dissolving.


----------



## squidly (Feb 8, 2010)

Wasserpest said:


> It doesn't slow down the flow rate. However, the original one I had started to leak, so I got the replacement, but don't really want to use it, at least inline. When it didn't leak, it worked great... really good CO2 dissolving.


Where did it leak from, under the compression fitting? If so, because the XP3 hose is 20mm, not 21mm (according to the ad I found), perhaps some silicon tape would work - or maybe one is better off using hose clamps?


----------



## bobt2 (Dec 13, 2009)

for my xp3, i bought 5/8 tubing at home depot. it was a little tight so i heated the tubing a little and it went over the fittings nicely


----------

